# Liberal MP Faces Death Threats, Called A Sikh Traitor?



## Archived_Member16 (Apr 23, 2010)

*Liberal MP faces death threats, **called 'Sikh traitor'*
*Canwest News Service,with files from National Post *

Chris Wattie/Reuters 

VANCOUVER -- Violent postings on Facebook condemn former B.C. premier and Liberal MP Ujjal Dosanjh as a traitor to the Sikh religion and threaten to "pierce him with bullets."

"Someone shoot him -- ASAP," wrote one member of a Facebook group called "Ujjal Dosanjh is a Sikh traitor."

Another branded the MP, who is a vocal opponent of Sikh extremism, as a "rat in our midst."

The group's page says the former federal Cabinet minister "betrayed his own people" and is a "scumbag traitor and an insult to the Sikh religion."

The threats come just days after an uproar over a controversial Sikh parade in the Vancouver suburb of Surrey.

Before the parade last Saturday, organizers told Mr. Dosanjh and provincial MLA Dave Hayer -- also a Sikh -- that they would have to take their own security if they planned to attend the Vaisakhi event.

Vaisakhi is the celebration of the birth of Sikhism. The Surrey parade is one of the biggest Vaisakhi celebrations outside of India.

Just days before the event, Dasmesh Darbar temple director Inderjit Singh Bains said in a radio interview that Mr. Dosanjh and Mr. Hayer were not welcome at the parade, which featured a float displaying photographs of the leaders of banned terrorist groups.

Both Mr. Dosanjh and Mr. Hayer, as well as Surrey Mayor Dianne Watts, lodged complaints with the RCMP over Mr. Bains' comments.

About 100,000 people attended the parade, which was boycotted by B.C. Premier Gordon Campbell and federal Liberal leader Michael Ignatieff.

Mr. Campbell had denounced Mr. Bains' comments, saying, "People are free to express their political positions in Canada. But you are not in a position where you can single out individual elected representatives and say, ‘They'd better watch out if they come.' That is simply not acceptable in our country."
He added, "obviously, it's totally unacceptable, in Canada, that anyone would say those things about a public official."

Ms. Watts said the city intends to review the annual Vaisakhi celebration after a float depicting Sikh "martyrs" appeared in the parade.

"We had assurances by the organizers that that float was not going to be in there, and lo-and-behold, it showed up, which was really disappointing," she said.

This is not the first time the parade has stirred controversy. In 2008, the Indian government made a formal complaint to Canada over images displayed at the parade depicting the assassins of Indira Gandhi as martyrs.

This week, Mr. Dosanjh said it is alarming to see Sikh extremism rising again 25 years after the Air India bombing, which was suspected to have been the work of Sikh extremists.

All 329 people aboard the June 1985 flight were killed in the terrorist attack.
"The extremism now is much more entrenched than it was," he said. "It is much more sophisticated."

The 62-year-old politician has been the target of violence and death threats before.

In February 1985, he was beaten with a lead pipe in Vancouver after many months of threats directed toward moderate Sikhs.

He wrote to then-prime minister Brian Mulroney that April, warning that something dire might happen if the government did not deal with the extremist threat. He received no reply.

On June 23, 1985, Air India Flight 182 was blown up by a bomb in Irish airspace. The incident was the largest mass murder in modern Canadian history. The explosion and downing of the airliner occurred within an hour of a bombing at Japan's Narita Airport that is believed to have been related to the Air India bombing.

_Canwest News Service,_
_with files from National Post

*Source: http://www.nationalpost.com/news/story.html?id=2940360*_


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Liberal MP faces death threats, called 'Sikh traitor'*

source: http://in.news.yahoo.com/48/20100423/1246/twl-canada-will-not-allow-khalistani-mov.html

*Canada will not allow Khalistani movement from its soil: Obhrai *

Agencies_Fri, Apr 23 01:40 PM_ 

Vowing to crush the activities of Sikh terrorist organisations in the country, a top Foreign Ministry official said Canada will not allow its soil to be used by the separatists.

"The government of Canada will not tolerate any separatist Sikh organisation that poses a threat to the sovereignty and integrity of India," Deepak Obhrai, Parliamentary Secretary to Canadian Minister for Foreign Affairs told PTI.

Obhrai was commenting on recent concerns expressed by Prime Minister Manmohan Singh to his counterpart Prime Minister Stephen Harper over growing support by Canadian Sikhs for militants in Punjab.

Ujjal Dosanjh, a former Liberal cabinet minister and onetime British Columbia premier, has said Sikh extremism was on the rise in some parts of the country and nothing was being done about it.

That militancy is worse now, he said, than a generation ago when extremists blew up an Air India flight, killing 329 people, most of them Canadians.

Ironically, Dosanjh said separatist extremism is more entrenched in some Canadian Sikh communities than in Punjab, the Indian region where the Khalistan movement named after the theoretical Sikh country originated.
"It's getting worse," Globe and Mail quoted Dosanjh as saying.

"The number of people who have continued to perpetuate that kind of hatred has become smaller, but more consistent and more long-lasting," he said.


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Liberal MP faces death threats, called 'Sikh traitor'*

Years ago Dale Carnegie authored the most read/famous book: "HOW TO WIN FRIENDS & INFLUENCE PEOPLE".

From the above events/news, the feedback indicates that the participating Sikhs have written a new book:" HOW *NOT *TO WIN FRIENDS & INFLUENCE PEOPLE" !

:shock:


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Liberal MP faces death threats, called 'Sikh traitor'*

Soul_jyot ji,

Guru fateh.

I have some questions about the news you have posted here and wanted to ask you your own opinion regarding  them as you are from Canada. I have no idea if you are a Canadian citizen or not. If you are so much the better. 

From the first news posted:



> This week, Mr. Dosanjh said it is alarming to see  Sikh extremism rising again 25 years after the Air India bombing, which  was suspected to have been the work of Sikh extremists.
> 
> All 329 people aboard the June 1985 flight were  killed in the terrorist attack.
> "The extremism now is much more entrenched than it  was," he said. "It is much more sophisticated."


What proof does Mr. Dosanjh have for the above?

Isn't it irresponsible for him to say that as a politician?

Who has been caught and proven guilty about it?

From the second news:



> Ujjal Dosanjh, a former Liberal cabinet minister and  onetime British Columbia premier, has said Sikh extremism was on the  rise in some parts of the country and nothing was being done about it.
> 
> That militancy is worse now, he said, than a  generation ago when extremists blew up an Air India flight, killing 329  people, most of them Canadians.
> 
> Ironically, Dosanjh said separatist extremism is more  entrenched in some Canadian Sikh communities than in Punjab, the Indian  region where the Khalistan movement named after the theoretical Sikh  country originated.


What are the tangible proofs for his above statements?

How many people have been caught regarding the above?



Thanks & regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Liberal MP faces death threats, called 'Sikh traitor'*

*WITHOUT ANY MALICE:*

Respected Tejwant Singh Ji: 

I post what is in the major news, I do not write or create news. I am NOT Mr. Ujjal Dosanjh's agent. Being a Canadian citizen such news do effect me , my family & friends. I am not a frog living in a pond and see it as my entire world, I look beyond it to see and study how the rest of the Canadian society ( with whom I interact on daily basis ) perceives us. Yes, I do have my personal views, I share them on need basis with my friends & occasionally post them here when it is necessary. Subject closed! 

To seek the answers you desire please feel free to write directly to the News Agency / Reporter / Newspaper from where the news originated or to Mr. Ujjal Dosanjh : 

*Mr.Ujjal Dosanjh, M.P.* 
Vancouver Office
6408 Fraser Street
Vancouver, B.C. V5W 3A4
Phone: (604) 775-5323
Fax: (604) 775-5420
Email: Dosanu1a@parl.gc.ca

*Mr.Ujjal Dosanjh, M.P.* Ottawa Office
Room 250, Confederation Building
House of Commons
Ottawa, Ontario K1A 0A6
Phone: (613) 995-7052
Fax: (613) 995-2962
Email: Dosanjh.U@parl.gc.ca

With best regards,

Harbhajan S. Sangha


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: Liberal MP faces death threats, called 'Sikh traitor'*



Soul_jyot said:


> *WITHOUT ANY MALICE:*
> 
> Respected Tejwant Singh Ji:
> 
> ...



Harbhajan Singh ji, 

Guru fateh.

First of all I am a bit surprised why this heading in red and it seems irrelevant to my questions to you.



> *WITHOUT ANY MALICE:*


Why even there would be a thought like that when we are interacting to learn from each other and what does it really mean besides empty rhetoric which is meaningless in this kind of discussion?

Having said that, I want to thank you for the addresses given but I am sorry to say they are useless to me as I am an American citizen hence can not act as a Canadian citizen like you nor can I do this work on your behalf.

Isn't it the duty of the citizen of the country, in this case yourself to find veracity and truth in the statements given by your politician?

Isn't this what is called the civic obligation?

No one is asking about your personal opinion. One is looking and seeking for the facts and the truth which is also the duty of every Sikh.

So, I hope you as a Canadian citizen would help those who are not to find the answers about  these statements rather than keeping mum because truthful living is the cornerstone of Sikhi, thanks to Guru Nanak.

Thanks & regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Sinister (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: Liberal MP faces death threats, called 'Sikh traitor'*



Tejwant Singh said:


> Who has been caught and proven guilty about it?
> 
> How many people have been caught regarding the above?


 
so far just one,

Inderjit Singh Reyat, the bomb maker himself, was charged in 2001 after a careful investigation by the RCMP, he pleaded guilty in 2003, he was charged and sentenced to a reduced count of manslaughter because he promised to testify against Ajaib Singh Bagri and Ripudaman Malik (both linked to suspected mastermind, Parmar, who died in a gun battle in 92).

But when it came time for his testification Reyat did an about face. He is now being charged by the crown for perjury (lieing under oath and fudging the case against Bagri), and stands trial on May 17.

and that in a nutshell is what happened...


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: Liberal MP faces death threats, called 'Sikh traitor'*



Sinister said:


> so far just one,
> 
> Inderjit Singh Reyat, the bomb maker himself, was charged in 2001 after a careful investigation by the RCMP, he pleaded guilty in 2003, he was charged and sentenced to a reduced count of manslaughter because he promised to testify against Ajaib Singh Bagri and Ripudaman Malik (both linked to suspected mastermind, Parmar, who died in a gun battle in 92).
> 
> ...



Sinister ji,

Guru Fateh.

I think you missed to read the news above. It is nothing to do with those past incidents. The fact is that no one has been convicted for the Kanishka bombing. In reality both  Malik and Bagri were proved innocent of any thing to do with this. I was in the courthouse when the Judge mentioned all this in detail. The judgment is posted in this forum. Aman ji can help you locate it.

FYI, Rehat never agreed to testify against Malik or Bagri. Rehat was caught in what we call double jeopardy in the US and convicted twice which would not have happened in the US.

 But that is not the  point. Please re read what the latest rhetoric is all about so we can discuss about it. For a starter they are talking about extremism now and my questions are based on the present situation.

Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## dalbirk (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: Liberal MP faces death threats, called 'Sikh traitor'*

I have a feeling that the so-called Khalistanis are working on an agenda to defame Sikhs in foreign countries & ultimately give them a bad name like Muslim terrorists have done for Muslims . Because whatever Sikh struggle is whether for Nov,84 genocide or Sikh identity it is all coming from Sikhs outside India . So who knows there may be a Congress ( 90% ) or an RSS (10%) hand behind these hate mongering Khalistanis who are doing the REAL DAMAGE to Sikh cause . Regarding the Air India bombing I am absolutely sure that it was the handiwork of Indian Congress Government to defame Sikhs who had taken asylum there to escape the police/military atrocities on them .


----------



## Sinister (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: Liberal MP faces death threats, called 'Sikh traitor'*



Tejwant Singh said:


> FYI, Rehat never agreed to testify against Malik or Bagri. Rehat was caught in what we call double jeopardy in the US and convicted twice which would not have happened in the US.


<?"urn:<img src=" />

???

WHAT ? 

tejwant ji, 

why in the world are then CANADIAN CROWN prosecutors out for so much of his blood? 27 counts of perjury by the crown (ask any law student...that is NOT run of the mill stuff)!!!! prosecutors were obviously double crossed and come mid may beans will be spilled as they circle him in deep waters.

Double jeopardy exists in Canada...it is a procedural DEFENSE and cannot be implemented if your plea is guilty to the charge. a premporatary plea must be made to motion double jeopardy...even in america (which was never done by his defense)...because these were new charges.

he pleaded GUILTY in manslaughter of the kanishka bombing, to which he received 5 years imprisonment. after serving 10 years for the Narita bombings.

what does dosanjh have to do with any of this?

He is the voice calling for the reasons WHY Reyat (a confessed mass murderer) was granted BAIL...before his perjury hearings.

still a secret.




Tejwant Singh said:


> The fact is that no one has been convicted for the Kanishka bombing.


 
simply untrue,
Reyat was charged for the conspiracy of plotting and aiding in the production of the bomb that downed kaniskha flight 182.

its in the details


----------



## Sinister (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: Liberal MP faces death threats, called 'Sikh traitor'*



dalbirk said:


> Regarding the Air India bombing I am absolutely sure that it was the handiwork of Indian Congress Government to defame Sikhs who had taken asylum there to escape the police/military atrocities on them .


 
?

and many people in america are absolutely sure the bush administration was behind 9/11.

the indian politicians have been involved in plenty of slime...but in this case the facts just dont add up....and not to mention framing someone is very difficult if foreign governments are conducting the investigations

they have no vestige interest in the political outcome


----------



## dalbirk (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: Liberal MP faces death threats, called 'Sikh traitor'*

What I meant was that Malik & Bagri could be acting on behalf of Congress Govt of India . It was actually my experience with whole of the so-called KHALISTAN MOVEMENT which was totally devised , supported & run by Congress Government of 1980s & beyond because the KHALISTAN word gave Congress a convenient stick to beat Sikhs with without any calls for fair treatment from human rights groups .


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: Liberal MP faces death threats, called 'Sikh traitor'*



dalbirk said:


> What I meant was that Malik & Bagri could be acting on behalf of Congress Govt of India . It was actually my experience with whole of the so-called KHALISTAN MOVEMENT which was totally devised , supported & run by Congress Government of 1980s & beyond because the KHALISTAN word gave Congress a convenient stick to beat Sikhs with without any calls for fair treatment from human rights groups .



Dalbirk ji,

Guru Fateh.

Do you have any proof of the above that Malik and Bagri worked for the congress party? The fact is that Malik is not allowed to travel. He can not even come to the US. He is not allowed to leave Canada. Show me one proof about him being pro- Khalistan  Just because once he was photographed standing next to Parmar makes him so? Read the whole judgement on this site and you will find it out.

Let's not try to invent things and doubt people rather than giving them the benefit of the doubt just to satisfy our own baseless hunches.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: Liberal MP faces death threats, called 'Sikh traitor'*



Sinister said:


> ???
> 
> WHAT ?
> 
> ...



Sinister ji,

Guru Fateh.



> why in the world are then  CANADIAN CROWN prosecutors out for so much of his blood?


Ask them. They spend $100 million dollars just to construct a new court house with bullet proof glass etc etc before the trial rather than spending money on catching the real culprits which they have not. Two people who spent 5 years in jail for nothing were found innocent. Where are the real culprits who brought down Kanishka?


> simply untrue,
> Reyat was charged for the conspiracy of plotting and aiding in the  production of the bomb that downed kaniskha flight 182.


Please show me the details that you are talking about. Yes, he was charged for making a bomb. He never agreed to testify against Malik or Bagri that you claimed in your earlier post.

Secondly, Dosanjh claimed both Malik and Bagri were guilty the moment they were arrested and that is the fact posted by me in another thread. He was an AG then, not just a man on the street. Aren't people innocent before they are proven guilty?

Lastly you still missed the point of the whole news. The news is talking about the terrorism in Canada increasing now and my questions were based on that which you did not bother to respond.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: Liberal MP faces death threats, called 'Sikh traitor'*

I need to intervene here. Do not take my words to mean I am siding with Tejwant Singh ji. Or that I am trying to suppress discussion.

The case against Malik and Bagri was concluded with the judge issuing severe reprimands to the prosecution team. Both men spent years in prison waiting for their day in court.

So it serves no purpose to recast theories of guilt or innocence. If new information were to come forward that would be different. To date the Canadian government has egg on its face for a poorly constructed prosecution based on extremely flimsy evidence (including flimsy testimony) combined with a need to rush to justice for the victims without comprehending how justice itself is betrayed. Violations of everyone's rights. 

Please see attached that gives the number of constitutional violations identified by the appellate court.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: Liberal MP faces death threats, called 'Sikh traitor'*



dalbirk said:


> I have a feeling that the so-called Khalistanis are working on an agenda to defame Sikhs in foreign countries & ultimately give them a bad name like Muslim terrorists have done for Muslims . Because whatever Sikh struggle is whether for Nov,84 genocide or Sikh identity it is all coming from Sikhs outside India . So who knows there may be a Congress ( 90% ) or an RSS (10%) hand behind these hate mongering Khalistanis who are doing the REAL DAMAGE to Sikh cause . Regarding the Air India bombing I am absolutely sure that it was the handiwork of Indian Congress Government to defame Sikhs who had taken asylum there to escape the police/military atrocities on them .



Dalbirk ji,
perhaps you gave the Congress (90%)..TOO MUCH 'credit"..
Surley the CPI..has a claim to at least 50% as well...Harkishen surjeet and all the rest and their role in all this is well known....so in my equation it would be 50% CPI...and they DO have a very Large presence maong Candain Sikh population..and have control of Media as well... and the Congress and RSS share the remaining by taking 25% each.
ALL THREE Partners in this work EXTRA OVERTIME 24/7 365 days in a year.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Liberal MP faces death threats, called 'Sikh traitor'*



Tejwant Singh said:


> Please show me the details that you are talking about. Yes, he was charged for making a bomb. He never agreed to testify against Malik or Bagri that you claimed in your earlier post.


 
The courtroom is an ugly place where backroom deals are always cut. Plea bargains for mass murderer asistants are never this pretty. 

Reyat Pleaded guilty to 329 counts of manslaughter (kanishka bombing) and received 5 years:

Plea Bargain In '85 Blast On Indian Jet - NYTimes.com

also,
Inderjit Singh Reyat's plea bargain - CBC Archives


where in the world are your sources that say his conviction was 'double jeopardy'. Because that does not makes sense to me on the basis of any legal terminology. A plea for double jeopardy can be made by the defense and if accepted by the court the trial will never progress to sentencing.

so i have to dismiss what you are saying. 

Something smells fishy. The crown is now going after Reyat real hard...for perjury in the Bagri trial. and i suspect it has to do with Reyat's testimony rather than the ego of the Canadian Government.

There is hardly a doubt in my mind that the sole perpretrators of the bombings were religious zealots blinded by hate, "100%", Babar Khalsa International and ISYF was behind the bombings.

Such a movement cannot be strung up again that easily (as it was largely fed by the events that transpired during that era)...that is not to say that canadian sikhs shouldn't stay vigilant and hope that these hate/fear mongering groups stay underground and never see the day of light again. They do more harm that good to the sikh community in Canada, that has taken decades to shake off this event.


Dosanjh

Has become a rather successful politician. this isn't about votes...he has one of the safest liberal ridings in Canada. he has always displayed a sort of progressive attitude towards everything (afterall he was part of the NDP, a loony party to begin with).

He spoke out against extremism in 85 and got a good thrashing.

He speaks out against sikh extremism now...and gets a verbial thrashing. 

so things have changed... i guess

Does the same type of extremism exist amongst Canadian Sikhs today? (of co{censored} not) but it is not out of the realm of possibility within some individual still hell bent over a khalistani movement to come out and do something irrational.

but the danger is nowhere close to what it was 25 years ago.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Liberal MP faces death threats, called 'Sikh traitor'*



Sinister said:


> The courtroom is an ugly place where backroom deals are always cut. Plea bargains for mass murderer asistants are never this pretty.
> 
> Reyat Pleaded guilty to 329 counts of manslaughter (kanishka bombing) and received 5 years:
> 
> ...



Sinsiter ji,

Guru Fateh.

Now you are changing your story.

Here was your initial claim:

"Inderjit Singh Reyat, the bomb maker himself, was charged in 2001 after a careful investigation by the RCMP, he pleaded guilty in 2003, *he was charged and sentenced to a reduced count of manslaughter because he promised to testify against Ajaib Singh Bagri and Ripudaman Malik (both linked to suspected mastermind, Parmar, who died in a gun battle in 92).
* 
But when it came time for his testification Reyat did an about face. He is now being charged by the crown for perjury (lieing under oath and fudging the case against Bagri), and stands trial on May 17."

My response:




> *FYI, Rehat never agreed to testify against Malik or Bagri.*


Charged through  plea bargain that you forgot to mention as a fair minded person.

Here is something for you to read for the facts:



> <center>*Spinning the 5-year sentence*
> *Edward L. Greenspan, QC*
> _National Post, 15 February 2003_</center>   Edward L. Greenspan, Q.C. is senior partner, Greenspan, White.
> *D*id Inderjit Singh Reyat win a victory by getting a five-year sentence for his role in the deaths of 329 Air-India passengers? Is the sentence outrageous? Has the prosecution completely lost its senses? *Reyat has not even agreed to be a Crown witness.
> ...


There are many more articles there for you to read and you will also find the reasons behind his plea bargain but that was not the premise of our discussion anyway.



> There is hardly a doubt in my mind that the sole perpretrators of the bombings were religious zealots blinded by hate, "100%", Babar Khalsa International and ISYF was behind the bombings.


Your above statement has bewildered me a bit about you. You always gave the impression of being open and fair minded but that is not the case above. I have no idea was this your nature or you have changed. The fact is that no one was convicted except the pleas bargain with Rehat which does not do any justice to the victims of Kanishka and then you with your stiff upper lip laced with ignorance claim you know the real killers.LOL. It is hillaraious indeed. I hope you can go to the Crown and help them solve this case, Mr. Sherlock Holmes.

The above blatant statement does not do any good to anyone but shows more about your UNfairmindedness. I am sure you forgot to ask the question to yourself why did the Crown destroy so much evidence if they thought the same as you claim? 

The facts are again on the site I have posted.

One more fact is that two innocent people spent five years in jail for naught. The judge decision and the appellate court appeal is here for you to check for fact checking.

Now coming to Dosanjh, who is losing in popularity but only the next elections will show that whether it is true or not, did make an irresponsible statement as the AG when these 2 innocent people got arrested. He found them guilty without even a trial. Check his statements that I have posted. So, he has no credibility and has shown no respect for the Crown although he himself was the AG of BC. What a shame!

People who hurt him by thrashing are wrong and the Canadian laws are there to punish these people and I hope they got the maximum under the law.

After reading the information from different articles posted on the above site, I hope that you come back to your fair mindedness, which is an asset not a burden.

Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Liberal MP faces death threats, called 'Sikh traitor'*

Double Jeapardy:



> Another ruling regarding Reyat made in December showed he had sought a stay of proceedings for his first-degree murder charge because he said the indictment was an abuse of process and contrary to the principles of double jeopardy.


CTV Montreal - Judge lifts Air India case publication ban - CTV News



> *T*he Air-India case is unlike any he has seen, Mr. Gibbons said. Mr. Reyat's trial raised unusually complex legal issues on extradition, disclosure of information, double jeopardy and abuse of legal processes, he said.


SikhSpectrum.com Monthly. Air India 182 Tragedy


----------

